# 150 vs 225?



## sye2k8 (Jun 27, 2009)

hi everyone im in need of a little help deciding what tt to buy, does anyone know if the 1.8t 150 can be re mapped and if so what kind of hp i can expect? thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Depending on state of engine approx 45 bhp increase. I wouldn't bother remapping a 150, go straight to a TT 225 & remap that.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome I'd go for the 225 as well, you get quattro and leather interior plus lowered suspension.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome,and defo get the 225


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , and another vote for the 225. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome  225


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another welcome and another one for 225


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Only reason to go for the 150 would be if you needed the bigger boot


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

